# Attack of the Sharks



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Was just watching Monday night football and winterizing the humi, I came acroos a lost soul in the bottom. It was a Cameroon Shark that I picked up a few years ago and completely forgot about about. I thought I'd post a pic of this rare Anejo for yall to see.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

how the hell did you forget about a sand shark?


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow... I wish I could find crap like that in the bottom of my humi. Damn...ray:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

*awesome*


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice find


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice to see them both in one pic!! hoto:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Dang you sure do know where keep your rotten cigars hidden


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice surprise!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I love it when things like that happen. Its like finding money on the street.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

The Shanken Shark... Nice find. Gotta love finding "a $20" in your jeans on laundry day... a, so to speak 

CD


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I think it may have gone bad over the years, better send it to me so I can check it out.


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice find.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Geez, and all I find at the bottom of my humidor is tiny flecks of tabacco leaf that have come off the foots of my cigars


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice "re-find".


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Can I check whats in between your couch cushions???


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

Ceedee said:


> Gotta love finding "a $20" in your jeans on laundry day


 Well said :dribble:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

thats a good find. Forgot about a good one there


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Fins to the right-fins to the left


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Man I have been looking for one of those for a while now and you just "forgot" you had it? Where are your priorities good sir?


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

:dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## khubli (Nov 4, 2008)

That is one tasty Cameroon. Too bad they're not in the production line up with the Anejos and Opus. They sure would sell like hot cakes.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Bro when ur stash allows you to forget about a sand shark then u are my hero lmao. Great pic as that is probally as close as i shall ever get to one of those.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow. Great Find. I'm sure its had more than enough time to rest.


----------



## righton727 (May 29, 2008)

great find!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

WOW! you are a lucky OSB. When I dig down to the bottom of my humi, all I find is...Dust! :Cry:


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

<------------------
<------------------
<------------------

I Love Those!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, nice find...I found 20 bucs in my pocket once.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Always nice to find things you forget about---


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Always a good feeling when you find a treasure like that


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

y:bolt:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

So that's what a shark looks like.


----------

